
No one can agree on how to make tea - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2011/01/03/no-one-can-agree-on-how-to-make-tea/
======
blinkingled
I don't know if the article is really about making tea (likely not) but in our
family everyone agrees that there is only one true way to make tea - that's
how my grandma did it, that's how my mom did it and that is how my wife does
it - 100% reproducible taste case!

Time for Tea!

------
JayNeely
Something about the typography on your site just makes my eyes glaze over.
Line-spacing, maybe? I think that's it. Too much line-height, not enough space
between paragraphs.

Try:

    
    
      .entry p {
    	color: black;
    	line-height: 140%;
    	margin-bottom: 15px;
      }

